
We would like to get a feedback on our secure communication software - Venux
Enjoy secure video&#x2F;audio call, chat and file sharing without the possibility of anyone hacking your live stream with ‪‎Venux‬ Connect. ‪Download‬ now, it’s ‪#‎FREE‬! ‪‎for Windows and Mac! Get the digital privacy you deserve.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;venux.com&#x2F;products&#x2F;connect
======
ntw1103
Closed source - Question: Why should I trust you/your company with anything?
Answer: I shouldn't.

